# (ttt) overlapping extent allocation on OS10X



## sparky222 (Jan 19, 2004)

Help - can't get past the blue screen of death and fsck will not repair anything. What can we try?

Thanks for any help you can provide.

[email protected]


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

Totally confused....BSOD on a Mac??


----------



## sparky222 (Jan 19, 2004)

Sad but true - Zombie,

The iMac we have now will only get to a blue screen. You can move the mouse, so some minimal system must be running, but none of the rest of the system can be accessed. We have booted into the single user mode and rebooted using a Mac OS 9 disk, but still can only get to the blue screen and no further.

It appears the errors/failure started after upgrading the iPod softwear to 4.7.

Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

What type of Imac?? Slot loading or tray-loading??
Some models of Imac will not boot if the battery on the logic board is dead.

If u have tried to boot from a restore CD, and nothing is happening then that suggests a hardware error - possibly graphics, or battery, or logic board failure. Any noise from the machine to give further indications?

Can u try Norton Utilities to see if it boots from that disk?


----------



## sparky222 (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks,

We brought the iMac in for repairs. At first they thought it was a bad board, but after running a 24 hour diagnostic they were able to fix the problem by reinstalling the system.

WHEW! - everything seems to be working ok.

Thanks for the help.


----------

